# [H] 25 Khaz'Goroth Mokrah Toktok sucht Verstärkung



## Feuerkatze (4. Mai 2011)

Wir suchen zur Zeit folgende Klassen zur Aufstockung unseres 25er Raidpools:

Nah-DD:
DK
Paladin
Schamane

Fern-DD:
Druide
Jäger

Heiler:
Druide
Paladin
Priester
Mönch



Spieler anderer Klassen sollten sich durch diese Auflistung nicht aufhalten lassen sich dennoch zu bewerben. Die genannten Klassen sind die, die wir gerade am dringensten brauchen können. (siehe auch  Mokrah Toktok bei Wowprogress)

Voraussetzungen sind regelmässige Teilnahmen (Anmeldungen an mind. zwei von drei Raidtagen), Zuverlässlichkeit, TeamSpeak3, eine überschaubare Anzahl an installierten Pflicht-AddOns, eine gewisse Raiderfahrung gepaart mit einem gesunden Skill im Umgang mit dem eigenen Char sowie ein für den aktuellen Content adäquates Gear.

Eine Raidaufnahme ist zwingend mit einer Aufnahme bzw. einen Wechsel des MainChars in die Gilde verbunden. 

Unsere RaidZeiten sind Montag, Donnerstag und Sonntag ab 19:30 Uhr, das übliche Ende liegt jeweils bei ca. 23:00 Uhr (Anwesenheit mit 15 mins Vorlauf erforderlich, Überziehungsspielraum max. 30 mins, was aber eine Seltenheit darstellt).

Sämtliche raidspezifischen Details lassen sich in unserem Forum nachlesen, unser Progress wird da ebenfalls dokumentiert - derzeit ist das 3/6 H, 6/6, 6/6, 4/4 (25er) 

Homepage: www.mokrahtoktok.de wo ihr euch gerne bewerben dürft.

Bei Rückfragen wendet euch am besten InGame an einen der Raidleiter:

Ghorinchai, Hellomababy, Bargsh 

oder natürlich hier oder per PM an mich.


Mokrah Toktok besteht seit nahezu WoW-Release und der primäre Gildenraid bestreitet unterbrechungsfrei seit MC in der jeweils maximalen Raidgrösse den Content.


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. September 2011)

*push* 

Recruiting wieder geöffnet. Eingangspost angepasst.

weitere gesuchte Klassen findet ihr auch bei WoW-Progress


----------



## Feuerkatze (5. Januar 2013)

Neuer Content, alte Sorgen. Wir suchen wieder. Eingangspost angepasst. Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (8. Januar 2013)

Es haben sich Heiler gefunden. Die Suche nach einem Tank ist weiterhin aktuell. Eingangspost angepasst


----------



## Feuerkatze (3. März 2013)

Und wieder hat es ein paar Umbrüche gegeben. Für den kommenden Patch wollen wir gestärkt gerüstet sein. 

Eingangspost ist angepasst. Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung.


----------



## Xantaria (10. März 2013)

Sucht ihr jetzt noch nach einem fähigen Tank? :>


----------



## Feuerkatze (14. März 2013)

Xantaria schrieb:


> Sucht ihr jetzt noch nach einem fähigen Tank? :>



Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist: einen Mönchtank suchen wir weiterhin. Bärchen wär auch nett.


----------

